
Domino's to pull out of Nordic countries and Switzerland - techtonics
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/oct/17/dominos-to-pull-out-of-scandinavia-and-switzerland
======
s3nnyy
Here in Zürich, Domino's is selling $6 pizzas over lunch. Other lunches cost
>$15. A person hour is ~$25, so maybe it doesn't pay anymore.

